# Scottish Highland & Highland/Angus crosses available



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If anyone is looking, we have the following available:

registerable yearling Scottish Highland bull, light dun color, calved Aug 2013.

registerable lowline Angus heifer, black color, calved March 2013. 
(This one's dam is our DD's, registered standard Angus. The sire is our neighbor's registered lowline Angus bull....we walk the cow across the street for a 2-3 month "playdate", and then walk her back across the road to our place.)

3/4 Highland/Angus cross heifer, red, calved Aug 2013.

1/2 Highland/Angus cross heifer, black, calved Feb 2014. She's not quite old enough to go at the moment.

located in south central Kentucky. PM if you have any questions!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Here are some pictures of them....


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

well, the bull is spoken for!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I forgot to get pictures of this guy up with the others. This is the one that was a houseguest as a newborn for a few days. Calved in Feb 2014.

Now, he not being bonded with his momma (was on the bottle), if someone was wanting to work early on with a bull, this would be a good guy for you!


----------

